# VAVA projector no sound- Please help



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I have plugged in my tivo 4k into all 3 usb ports on my new projector and no sound. I know it works as I tested it with my laptop and a usb cable. It also has its own app store and that worked.

I know its the tivo 4k but cant figure out why its not sending over the sound....picture looks great.

Any advice? I love my tivo4k, have three of them.

Thanks guys.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

You mean HDMI port, right? If you're saying you are using the projector's USB port to power the tivo, then you should use the power plug instead.

As for sound, are you using the internal speakers or do you have external speakers?


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

john Barth said:


> You mean HDMI port, right? If you're saying you are using the projector's USB port to power the tivo, then you should use the power plug instead.
> 
> As for sound, are you using the internal speakers or do you have external speakers?


Internal speakers....

The tivo is powered by 120 v plug and the hdmi is going into usb slot 1 and no luck.


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Plugged the tivo in all 3 usbs options and no luck. Picture is perfect with the tivo4k....just a mystery on no sound.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

In settings / device settings / sound, play with the various sound format


----------



## chad-m (Dec 12, 2015)

I have the same problem, no audio when using the TS4k on HDMI 1-3 on the Vava projector. This has been a problem since November 2020 and I never resolved it.

I tried disabling surround sound on TS4k, and that didn’t work. There may be more settings to try, but I gave up.


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

chad-m said:


> I have the same problem, no audio when using the TS4k on HDMI 1-3 on the Vava projector. This has been a problem since November 2020 and I never resolved it.
> 
> I tried disabling surround sound on TS4k, and that didn't work. There may be more settings to try, but I gave up.


What did you use??? I love my little tivo boxes....


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

chad-m said:


> I have the same problem, no audio when using the TS4k on HDMI 1-3 on the Vava projector. This has been a problem since November 2020 and I never resolved it.
> 
> I tried disabling surround sound on TS4k, and that didn't work. There may be more settings to try, but I gave up.


I spoke to tivo and they said issue has been resolved and to do a reset on the side of device.....I at at work and will try it tonight....crossing fingers or its amazon time .lol


----------



## MarcFreidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Time to dump the tivo4k as they dont want to work. Damn I loved those little boxes.


----------

